# Umfang eines Polygons erzeugen



## Salvador (30. Nov 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu im Bereich Graphik und habe folgendes Problem.
Wie verbinde ich die äusseren Zacken eines Polygons?
Z.B. Dieser Stern:
Stern
Nur sind meine Polygone leider nicht so strukturiert und ich weiss nicht wie viele Punkte sich zwischen 2 äusseren Spitzen befinden.
Gibt es dafür einen standard Algorythmus?

Danke


----------



## Landei (30. Nov 2010)

Konvexe Hülle ? Wikipedia


----------

